# New online trip planner and largest POI base on map



## seamayor

Seamayor.com - brand new location-based service for yachting fans, divers and all other marine adventurers brought to you by the a group of enthusiasts.
Seamayor allows users to add POI (Points of interest) in a quick and easy way and share them via main social networks like Facebook and Twitter. You can find different POI categories, from marinas and mooring areas to sea-view restaurants and yachting apparel shops all over the world. All registered users can comment and submit photos for all the POIs. In only one click you can add friends, follow their activities and track specific POI changes.

Another outstanding feature is a marine trip planner. You can plan an itinerary for yachting or diving trip and share it with others. Along with having fun, you can get a lot of useful information for your trip. Such things as fuel consumption and trip timing will make your life easier and the captain feel happy.

*We are running in beta mode, so deep testing and comments from community will be very much appreciated.*


----------



## DavidB.UK

That's a brilliant idea!


----------



## seamayor

Thank you! BTW, Iphone app will be available soon.


----------



## Stearmandriver

So... It's basically ActiveCaptain??


----------



## seamayor

Not really. AC - is the opposite view =), not so usable (for us), and a little bit old fashioned with all this software for Palm OS and Windows Mobile. We're trying to make a really techy, funky and social thing. And make it really usable.


----------



## JeffreySiegel

seamayor said:


> Not really. AC - is the opposite view =), not so usable (for us), and a little bit old fashioned with all this software for Palm OS and Windows Mobile. We're trying to make a really techy, funky and social thing. And make it really usable.


ActiveCaptain was released when Palm and Windows Mobile devices were being sold. It's now available offline on 17 products (the 17th released this week) not including Garmin's upcoming BlueChart Mobile product for iOS.

It runs across Windows, Macintosh, iPhone, iPad, Droid/phones, Android tablets, Palm devices, and Windows Mobile. There are about 200,000 users today who have generated nearly 3 million user updates.

The revenue generation model works and it is profitable today. By the end of the year it should break even financially across the 6 years it has been available. A continuous stream of income guarantees that it'll continue on for many years.

Hopefully it'll stop being old fashioned eventually and become easier to use. Then perhaps, it'll be successful I guess.


----------



## svzephyr44

What is missing for me in all of these web sites is the answer to the question: what marina do I want to use. Specifically I want to enter a region (e.g. The Lisbola region of Portugal) or a Lat/Long and get back a list (sorted by recommendations or (of greater importance) *COST* of marinas. All of the web sites I have used presume you know a great deal about the area - names of towns, cities, etc. and that your destination is a particular place - e.g. Lisbon. Of course a graphic interface that would let me drill down (start with Italy, drill down to Sicily, you get the point.) I should point out that i know that Active Captain has such an interface but the underlying data is scarce, at least in Europe - no depth and height restrictions - *no cost data*, very few recommendations. At least I get a list of marinas but I don't know if I can even get there. To that point more than once I have looked at a marina that was behind a bridge I could not get under. Great.

Another point is that many marinas at least in Europe have no transient slips. The Imray Guides point this out - entire harbors of private clubs. To make it worse there are a lot of harbors where you can not anchor. So its nice to know they are there so you can avoid them.

I know that the world runs on smart devices and the Internet but we live aboard cruisers that actually cruise rather than sitting at a dock don't have access to any of that. That said, some form of text only system that allows email responses (such as used by Noonsite) so we can use our on board email systems (like airmail) to get data while underway would be a real blessing.

I am guessing we are a small audience and not a big part of the revenue model but we do have a great deal of knowledge about marinas and ports because we are in them 365 days per year.

Just my opinion. Best of luck in your venture - it looks like it is off to a good start.


----------



## JeffreySiegel

svzephyr44 said:


> What is missing for me in all of these web sites is the answer to the question: what marina do I want to use.


If service ends up providing that, the list of marinas presented will be the ones who pay the site for service. So in the end, you'll just be getting a bunch of biased suggestions.

The reality is that the value you gain is proportional to the amount of effort you put in. Look around areas you're interested in; read reviews; and what's right for you will usually find you.


----------



## DavidB.UK

JeffreySiegel said:


> If service ends up providing that, the list of marinas presented will be the ones who pay the site for service. So in the end, you'll just be getting a bunch of biased suggestions.


Why?

Is doesn't *HAVE* to be set up like that!


----------



## svzephyr44

Jeffrey:

Either I was not clear or you misinterpreted my point. I was not suggesting some form of marina paid or sponsored links. What I was pointing out was that spending hours (usually in a restaurant or bar somewhere, marinas have crappy internet on the docks in general) drilling down to dozens of icons to find they contain nothing but the name of the marina is very frustrating. What I was asking for were search filters - exclude marinas without price information, exclude marinas without recommendations, etc. Also geo-searching. I know I want to be in Italy - but I don't want to have to drill down all along the coast. Let me box an area and show me (with my filters kicked in) a list of the marinas in the area.

While I am commenting I might add that you could consider extending your cost data. In Europe there are three costing systems: Length, bracket (a set of lengths) and length * beam. Add to that seasonal variation - most have a high and low season. You might make storing such data possible.

I appreciate you run a business and that it depends heavily on user contributions. I also understand you have the bootstrapping problem. At some point enough people have contributed data that the site becomes useful. Printed cruising guides are expensive, particularly if you move around a lot so I am a great fan. I am just trying to make your site more user friendly for me.

Regards


----------



## JeffreySiegel

You're right Roger. There's certainly more to add and we need to handle European standards in a better way (European power too).

There already are filters that we've built into the website - Markers/Settings. You can do a fair amount of things with fuel and pump out as well as sort by slip pricing, etc. There's much more possible there. Right now almost no one uses that capability but that might be because it doesn't do what's needed.

I'm learning as each part of this gets implemented too. There's a major new capability coming for use while underway with GPS support and some ways of using your route and the marker database that haven't ever been done before. I think that might be a more usable way to access the info you want quicker. That'll be better when you know where you're going and want to see what's around. It will always take some basic looking around to figure out where you want to go in many cases though. Much of that requires looking at the reviews where real experience give more info than database data in many ways. For example, it's one thing if a marina has showers. It's something much different to know whether they're clean or disgusting.


----------



## seamayor

BTW our free iOS app is out, details here


----------



## andria.w.andria

Can anybody share his experience using Seamayor? Is it user friendly and convenient for using application. Does it have essential advantages comparing with other trip planners?


----------

